# SkipMode on Colbert?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I setup my Bolt yesterday. The only thing that actually recorded last night was The Late Show with Stephen Colbert. I just went to check it out and I do not see SkipMode enabled. I thought that late night shows like this were supposed to be included?


----------



## FLEABttn (Sep 29, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> I setup my Bolt yesterday. The only thing that actually recorded last night was The Late Show with Stephen Colbert. I just went to check it out and I do not see SkipMode enabled. I thought that late night shows like this were supposed to be included?


It's supposed to. I reported it to Tivo via twitter and they told me to call it in, but I haven't done that yet.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> I setup my Bolt yesterday. The only thing that actually recorded last night was The Late Show with Stephen Colbert. I just went to check it out and I do not see SkipMode enabled. I thought that late night shows like this were supposed to be included?


The Late Show with Stephen Colbert has been hit or miss. Last night no, night before yes. But last night it started at 11:50 on the east cost instead of 11:35 which might have something to do with it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Bummer - just checked and along with no skip I also lost first 30 min of show - must be football went way over.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I setup my Bolt yesterday. The only thing that actually recorded last night was The Late Show with Stephen Colbert. I just went to check it out and I do not see SkipMode enabled. I thought that late night shows like this were supposed to be included?


Maybe related to the Thursday Late Shows always being delayed due to football, pushing them outside the SkipMode time window?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'm on the west coast so mine was aired on time.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I'm on the west coast so mine was aired on time.


Sure, but I was thinking more about the Thursday delay simply being a factor in the missing SkipMode capability for the episode -- especially if SkipMode has been possible for previous non-Thursday Late Shows.

I'm curious how SkipMode will be handled for other shows regularly delayed by live events, such as Fox's Sunday night programming.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I can't imagine they use the same bookmarks for both the East and West coast feeds. Especially when the East coast experiences way more preemeption then we do out West. You'd think they'd have a separate team marking the commercials for the East and West coast feeds.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> I can't imagine they use the same bookmarks for both the East and West coast feeds. Especially when the East coast experiences way more preemeption then we do out West. You'd think they'd have a separate team marking the commercials for the East and West coast feeds.


One would hope. But then I'd think they'd have contingency plans for dealing w/ such delays on the East Coast, regardless.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Sure, but I was thinking more about the Thursday delay simply being a factor in the missing SkipMode capability for the episode -- especially if SkipMode has been possible for previous non-Thursday Late Shows.
> 
> I'm curious how SkipMode will be handled for other shows regularly delayed by live events, such as Fox's Sunday night programming.


There was no issues with last weeks CBS Sunday night shows. If you hit the Skip button at the beginning it actually brought you to the start of the show (which was about 30 min in) and then worked correctly for the rest of the show. I watched Madam Secretary and CSI Cyber both worked great.


----------



## Jrr6415sun (Mar 31, 2006)

skip mode works from 4pm-12am EST, so did colbert start past that time? If it did seems like it wouldn't be setup.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Jrr6415sun said:


> skip mode works from 4pm-12am EST, so did colbert start past that time? If it did seems like it wouldn't be setup.


It was schedules to start at 11:30 but the delay pushed it to 12:2somthing. It's normal time slot is 11:35 to 12:37 and it does normally have SkipMode, but this is not the first time it didn't have SkipMode, I just don't remember if the last time was also a Thursday.

Edit: I went back and looked last time SkipMode was missing was this Tuesday, show aired at normal times and there were no issues with my recording.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, Colbert is very hit or miss, mostly a miss.

I noticed none of my The CW recordings have SkipMode either.

10/06 - The Flash S2E1
10/07 - Arrow S4E1
10/09 - Reign S3E1


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

You know I really thought I was the laziest person in the world... But "skip mode??" Paying for a service where someone finds the commercial breaks for you, that's lazier than me. I find the whole thing silly as can be... Can I save part of my monthly fee by skipping "skip mode"?????


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, Colbert is very hit or miss, mostly a miss.
> 
> I noticed none of my The CW recordings have SkipMode either.
> 
> ...


All my CW shows have SkipMode, but of the once you mentioned I only recorded Arrow and it does have SkipMode.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

MScottC said:


> You know I really thought I was the laziest person in the world... But "skip mode??" Paying for a service where someone finds the commercial breaks for you, that's lazier than me. I find the whole thing silly as can be... Can I save part of my monthly fee by skipping "skip mode"?????


Ya that's what I thought until I got to use it. My advise is never use it or you will get lazier and really like it.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

I just finished setting up my Bolt. Does the skip mode only work with shows directly recorded by the Bolt? I transferred all of my shows over from a premiere and none of them have this feature. So my guess is you have to record from the Bolt to get it. Is that correct?


----------



## gigaguy (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, I read the skipmode is done after the broadcast for shows recorded on Bolt.


----------

